
Hover test of [SpaceX] Dragon 2 spacecraft that can carry cargo and crew - teleclimber
https://vine.co/v/iepOLZvMBYz
======
teleclimber
A bit more info here:
[https://blogs.nasa.gov/commercialcrew/2016/01/21/spacex-
test...](https://blogs.nasa.gov/commercialcrew/2016/01/21/spacex-tests-
superdraco-descent-landing-capability/)

